# After 3 years of competing in the playoffs



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

Winning the NC after making the playoffs -
Meyer is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
Dabo is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
and the little fella is 1 for 3 - 33% successful

Games played in playoffs-
Dabo is 3-1 = 75%
Meyer is 2-1 = 66%
Little Fella is 3-2 = 60%

Interesting to see what the numbers are after the first 5 years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2017)

In other words, Meyer and Dabo have done more, with less talent than Saban?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Winning the NC after making the playoffs -
> Meyer is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> Dabo is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> and the little fella is 1 for 3 - 33% successful
> ...



Be careful posting numbers around here. You see what happened to that last guy that did that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Winning the NC after making the playoffs -
> Meyer is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> Dabo is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> and the little fella is 1 for 3 - 33% successful
> ...



Urban is also the only one to be shut out..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Winning the NC after making the playoffs -
> Meyer is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> Dabo is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> and the little fella is 1 for 3 - 33% successful
> ...



National Championships since 2006
Alabama - 4
Ohio State - 1
Clemson - 1


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2017)

While we are posting meaningless stats:
Points Scored vs. Points Allowed in 3 years of CFP games

OSU 84 - 86 = -2
UA 177-120 = + 57
Clemson 144-92=+52


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Winning the NC after making the playoffs -
> Meyer is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> Dabo is 1 for 2 - 50% successful
> and the little fella is 1 for 3 - 33% successful
> ...



OSU should not have even been in this years,...and the results prove it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> OSU should not have even been in this years,...and the results prove it.



Based on our 2 offensive coordinators, I agree!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> OSU should not have even been in this years,...and the results prove it.



"O" = 0


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

Rob said:


> While we are posting meaningless stats:
> Points Scored vs. Points Allowed in 3 years of CFP games
> 
> OSU 84 - 86 = -2
> ...



They at not meaningless. All that maters is wins and loses, and that has been stated by everyone posting in this thread at one time or another. What I posted was game results. Who cares what the score was. 

Yes my teams offense choked. No argument from me and I posted that as well the minute that game ended. 

We have had 3 years of playoffs now and I posted wins and loses of the 3 NC winners of those years. If you don't like the results, tuff!!!! 

The little fella had the most talented team 2 of the 3 years, and he has competed in all three and finished first once. It is what it is. Make of it what you want.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


> "O" = 0



I'm proud as heck what my team did this past year as well as in recent memory!!! How bout your team elfiii? You proud?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


> National Championships since 2006
> Alabama - 4
> Ohio State - 1
> Clemson - 1



I know reading comprehension can be tuff at times but I thought it would be clear this thread was about the Playoff years?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> They at not meaningless. All that maters is wins and loses, and that has been stated by everyone posting in this thread at one time or another. What I posted was game results. Who cares what the score was.
> 
> Yes my teams offense choked. No argument from me and I posted that as well the minute that game ended.
> 
> ...



pretty obvious that you have little man envy, and if you think Clemson didn't have the most talented offense then you are nutts


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2017)

Somebody is riding ACC coattails


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2017)

It must really hurt to have one great year out of three (and 2014 was a great year for OSU) - one thing is clear for the last two years whichever team gets to play the big10 champ (or whatever they are) in the semis goes into the NC well rested on the heals of an easy shut out and wins the NC....38-0 in 2015 and 31-0 in 2016 - almost as though they had a bye week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm proud as heck what my team did this past year as well as in recent memory!!! How bout your team elfiii? You proud?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> National Championships since 2006
> Alabama - 4
> Ohio State - 1
> Clemson - 1



But, I thought that this playoff system was supposed to really show how far ahead of the field Bama and the SEC is.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> pretty obvious that you have little man envy, and if you think Clemson didn't have the most talented offense then you are nutts



Actually, I don't, as I have a lot of respect for the little man!!! Just having a little fun.

Not sure your point about Clemson's offense? I said Bama had the most talented team 2 of the 3 years of the playoff. I don't think most people would argue that? Or are you saying Clemson was more talented than Bama?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2017)

Rob said:


> It must really hurt to have one great year out of three (and 2014 was a great year for OSU) - one thing is clear for the last two years whichever team gets to play the big10 champ (or whatever they are) in the semis goes into the NC well rested on the heals of an easy shut out and wins the NC....38-0 in 2015 and 31-0 in 2016 - almost as though they had a bye week



No it doesn't hurt. My team is one of three teams that have won a playoff NC in 3 years. 

I know Mich St won a game they never lead, until time expired last year, in a game that had sustained 30mph winds, and rain with a temp of about 38, and wind chills in the high 20's. But there is not a fan on the planet that would think last years OSU team would have been shut out in last years playoff if they got in. Anyway, water under the bridge at this point. Have fun with OSU while you can, I have a feeling it wont last long!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> But, I thought that this playoff system was supposed to really show how far ahead of the field Bama and the SEC is.



4 to 1....that's more than lapping the field...40% vs the field's 10%, UF 20%


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually, I don't, as I have a lot of respect for the little man!!! Just having a little fun.
> 
> Not sure your point about Clemson's offense? I said Bama had the most talented team 2 of the 3 years of the playoff. I don't think most people would argue that? Or are you saying Clemson was more talented than Bama?



offensively?...absolutely, but having said that...it took Clemson 98 snaps to score 35 points, BAMA 66 snaps to score 31 pts.
T.O.P. 35= minutes Clemson
25= minutes BAMA
BAMA's D played 32 more snaps and 10 more minutes than Clemson due to no fault of their own.
BAMA's unwillingness to stretch the field and take risks (Clemson was gonna bust coverages as they did late)cost them the game, D was gassed...but even so, it took 2 spectacular catches and a penalty on BAMA for Clemson to get the win with 1 second remaining, Dabo took the risk, knowing what happened when Richt tried a similar play to end the SECCG years ago. I tip my hat to Dabo and Clemson.


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2017)

Daily OSU sux is all that matters...


----------



## antharper (Jan 12, 2017)

tcward said:


> Daily OSU sux is all that matters...



This !!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 13, 2017)

Go buckeyes


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 13, 2017)

More meaningless stats:



Ohio St is (5-11-1) against SEC

  Average score: Ohio St  19.2  -  SEC  24.6

  In bowl games: Ohio St is (2-10) against SEC
                 Average score: Ohio St  19.0  -  SEC  29.2

Per decade
             W     L     T   Win %    PFPG    PAPG
  2010's     2     1     0    66.7    30.0    28.3
  2000's     0     4     0     0.0    18.3    33.5
  1990's     0     3     0     0.0    15.0    21.7
  1980's     1     2     1    37.5    18.3    23.3
  1970's     0     1     0     0.0     6.0    35.0
  1960's     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
  1950's     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
  1940's     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
  1930's     2     0     0   100.0    19.5     3.0

Per year
             W     L     T   Win %    PFPG    PAPG
    2014     1     0     0   100.0    42.0    35.0
    2013     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2012     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2011     0     1     0     0.0    17.0    24.0
    2010     1     0     0   100.0    31.0    26.0
    2009     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2008     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2007     0     1     0     0.0    24.0    38.0
    2006     0     1     0     0.0    14.0    41.0
    2005     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2004     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2003     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2002     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    2001     0     1     0     0.0    28.0    31.0
    2000     0     1     0     0.0     7.0    24.0
    1999     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1998     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1997     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1996     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1995     0     1     0     0.0    14.0    20.0
    1994     0     1     0     0.0    17.0    24.0
    1993     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1992     0     1     0     0.0    14.0    21.0
    1991     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1990     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1989     0     1     0     0.0    14.0    31.0
    1988     1     0     0   100.0    36.0    33.0
    1987     0     0     1    50.0    13.0    13.0
    1986     0     1     0     0.0    10.0    16.0
    1985     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1984     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1983     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1982     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1981     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1980     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1979     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1978     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1977     0     1     0     0.0     6.0    35.0
    1976     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1975     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1974     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1973     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1972     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1971     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1970     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1969     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1968     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1967     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1966     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1965     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1964     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1963     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1962     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1961     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1960     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1959     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1958     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1957     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1956     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1955     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1954     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1953     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1952     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1951     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1950     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1949     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1948     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1947     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1946     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1945     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1944     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1943     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1942     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1941     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1940     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1939     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1938     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1937     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1936     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1935     1     0     0   100.0    19.0     6.0
    1934     0     0     0     0.0     0.0     0.0
    1933     1     0     0   100.0    20.0     0.0

All games
2015/01/01  Ohio St          42  -  Alabama          35 W    !! Sugar Bowl !!          
2012/01/02  Ohio St          17  -  Florida          24 L    !! Gator Bowl !!          
2011/01/04  Ohio St          31  -  Arkansas         26 W    !! Sugar Bowl !!          
2008/01/07  Ohio St          24  -  LSU              38 L    !! BCS Championship !!    
2007/01/08  Ohio St          14  -  Florida          41 L    !! BCS Championship !!    
2002/01/01  Ohio St          28  -  South Carolina   31 L    !! Outback Bowl !!        
2001/01/01  Ohio St           7  -  South Carolina   24 L    !! Outback Bowl !!        
1996/01/01  Ohio St          14  -  Tennessee        20 L    !! Florida Citrus Bowl !! 
1995/01/02  Ohio St          17  -  Alabama          24 L    !! Florida Citrus Bowl !! 
1993/01/01  Ohio St          14  -  Georgia          21 L    !! Florida Citrus Bowl !! 
1990/01/01  Ohio St          14  -  Auburn           31 L    !! Hall of Fame Bowl !!   
1988/09/24  Ohio St          36  -  LSU              33 W                              
1987/09/26  Ohio St          13  -  LSU              13 T                              
1986/08/27  Ohio St          10  -  Alabama          16 L                              
1978/01/02  Ohio St           6  -  Alabama          35 L    !! Sugar Bowl !!          
1935/10/05  Ohio St          19  -  Kentucky          6 W                              
1933/10/14  Ohio St          20  -  Vanderbilt        0 W


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 14, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> More meaningless stats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jan 16, 2017)

RipperIII said:


> offensively?...absolutely, but having said that...it took Clemson 98 snaps to score 35 points, BAMA 66 snaps to score 31 pts.
> T.O.P. 35= minutes Clemson
> 25= minutes BAMA
> *BAMA's D played 32 more snaps and 10 more minutes than Clemson due to no fault of their own.*
> BAMA's unwillingness to stretch the field and take risks (Clemson was gonna bust coverages as they did late)cost them the game, D was gassed...but even so, it took 2 spectacular catches and a penalty on BAMA for Clemson to get the win with 1 second remaining, Dabo took the risk, knowing what happened when Richt tried a similar play to end the SECCG years ago. I tip my hat to Dabo and Clemson.




Get three and outs, you get off the field and you both get equally gassed.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 16, 2017)

Beartrkkr said:


> Get three and outs, you get off the field and you both get equally gassed.



that's pretty much what happened in the first half,...and Clemson has the better offense


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 18, 2017)

Beartrkkr said:


> Get three and outs, you get off the field and you both get equally gassed.



Exactly.  "The greatest defense in the history of college football" shouldn't be on the field for extended drives. not matter what the offense does.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 18, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Exactly.  "The greatest defense in the history of college football" shouldn't be on the field for extended drives. not matter what the offense does.



OSU's offense went three and out almost every drive and OSU's defense keep them in the game until late third quarter even with the short field Clemson keep getting. Its too bad Meyer didn't have an NC caliber offense because OSU's defense was NC worthy!!! Hopefully Meyer got that fixed with the new OC.

I think Bama just didn't have a deep rotation on the Dline and it eventually got them.


----------

